# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Canards colverts à adopter dans la Somme

## Constance_801

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Charlie et ses drôle
*Type:* Canard
						
						
*Âge:* 8 ans 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 80 - Somme
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0652362621
*E-mail :* Constancehy@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 8 canards colverts vont se retrouver à la rue à la fin du mois.

Il y a 6 canes et 2 mâles. 
Je leur recherche une famille aimante avec un beau coin de verdure et de l'eau à disposition où s'épanouir.

----------


## Constance_801

Personne ne veut adopter 8 adorables canards ?

----------


## Vivi76

Bonjour, une solution a t'elle été trouvée pour ces canards ?

----------


## ptitegraine

bonjour,
je suis bénévole dans un refuge pour animaux situé dans le centre de la france, nous disposons d'un grand terrain (forêt + étangs) sur lequel vivent déjà quelques canards sauvages.
nous serions prêts à accueillir vos canards si vous ne trouvez pas d'autres solutions pour eux.
cordialement,
ingrid

----------

